# Do skunks smell?



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, I've been curious about this for a _long_ time, and I can't seem to find any relevant threads on the topic.

Those of you that have skunk fursonas, do you retain the skunk smell? IRL, most skunks radiate the smell pretty strongly even when not firing.

Does your fursona smell? Can it still fire? Or do you simply gloss over that aspect of your animal and pretend that you smell like a bed of roses?

Just curious...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 20, 2009)

Pretty much all canids have hate glands, so it can apply for other species as well.


----------



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Pretty much all canids have hate glands, so it can apply for other species as well.


TouchÃ©.
Still, I'm just curious. I'm not trying to rag on skunks. Hell, I find the skunk-type fursona attractive.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 20, 2009)

It's just one of the many ways anthros don't make sense.

Don't worry, a scientifag will probably come up with an answer for this soon.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a character I based off a skunk slightly, and she smelled horrible. However washing the stuff that makes her smell off dries her skin.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 20, 2009)

Well...
Ferrets have the exact same thing as skunks.
=/
Honestly, I don't care about the smell.


----------



## Nekirae (Jul 20, 2009)

I never really thought about it. Actually I just learned recently that maned wolves are also known as skunk wolves for their powerful scent. And I also find skunk fursonas attractive - this gives me something new to think about.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 20, 2009)

I also assume other fursonas will perceive the scent differently depending on their species.


----------



## Jack (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a skunk as one of my fursona. and he doesn't stink, because he wears de-scent mixed with some cologne.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 21, 2009)

I do for the lawls. I'm alll NAT-TUR-AL

Skunk fact of the day :





			
				The Humane Society of the USoA said:
			
		

> Contrary to popular myth,     striped skunks cannot spray over their backs. However, spotted     skunks do have the unique ability to spray while doing a     handstand.


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

Soo....

Damn. I'm still confused. So some skunk fursonas do and some don't?

*sniffs the air, contented sigh*

Hmm... skunk smell. Not bad-- I mean... uh... yuck.


----------



## Hir (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't smell.

Or at least, I hope not.


----------



## Nekirae (Jul 22, 2009)

Personally, I kind of like the smell :/ Yeah...probably weird but I do, not going to lie.


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 23, 2009)

If smell is carried over in anthropomorphizing then most furry species would reek, cant get deodorant on the sweat pores, wet dog smell does not just happen with dogs, bodily waste gets stuck in fur, a caninform muzzle's don't contain breath well.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 23, 2009)

I would assume that it would be just by the choice of the fursona's owner. Some may just be into that sort of thing and some may just want to have their fursona be really realistic. Some may not want to include it. Even a fursona of the same species can differ very greatly,just depending on the owner's tastes.


----------



## GoodEats (Jul 23, 2009)

Technically you can degland a skunk and remove its ability to spray... Some people keep skunks as house pets so I'd suspect removing the stink gland would remove the oder and allow bed of roses smell.


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 24, 2009)

It's the Fursona's decision.

For instance, my Fursona's scent glands were removed. (Yes, even in RL, ifyou have a pet skunk for instance, you can have the scent glands surgically[sp?] removed)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2009)

I certainly HOPE they don't..I've seen some nice skunk asses! Best-case scenario: The scent glands of anthro skunks have degenerated from generations upon generations of disuse.
Worst-case scenario: Exit-only, for safety considerations.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Robertraccoon said:


> If smell is carried over in anthropomorphizing then most furry species would reek, cant get deodorant on the sweat pores, wet dog smell does not just happen with dogs, bodily waste gets stuck in fur, a caninform muzzle's don't contain breath well.



That right thur.

In the world of "anthros" we tend to ignore the fact that animals are smelly, messy creatures. Asking the question 'do your skunk characters stink?' is like asking if peoples' feline characters spray trees, or if their dog characters scratch the floor with their hind paws after they use the bathroom. It's all glands! Every mammal has 'em. 

Skunks do not constantly smell like 'skunk' either, just to let you know, unless they have sprayed recently. They have a natural musky odor that they carry around with them, but not really any different from a muskrat, mink, or otter.


----------



## Shino (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, but not all animals are disgusting. Besides, I was trying to see if those that have skunk fursonas do or do not have the smelly stuff.

Besides, _I kinda enjoy the smell..._


----------



## pheonix (Jul 25, 2009)

Ive seen some skunks and I didn't think they smelled to bad till they tried to spray me. But anywho, no my fursona doesn't smell bad most of the time. Not gonna say at all cause we all stink every now and then.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 25, 2009)

i make skunk rock if that helps


----------



## anichellen (Jul 25, 2009)

My dogs think rolling in poop smells great... most animals stink and dont care... meybe the same for skunks?


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 26, 2009)

Shino said:


> *I kinda enjoy the smell...*



me too 

>.>


VVVV I'll make someone like it who doesn't, by slamming their face into my 'sonas glands all "I'm crazy" style


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> me too
> 
> >.>



I *love* it :grin:


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, fine smelling skunks make no sense, but surely one shouldn't forget that it is needs that shape technology, and so if it bothered them or some other races a solution would likely be found. I might like to flag up the completely fictional, albeit hilarious example of Douglas Adams, who spoke of a race with 50 arms each, and so invented the aerosol deoderant before the wheel.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 26, 2009)

You sleep with me and you need to wear a gas mask?


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 26, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> You sleep with me and you need to wear a gas mask?



Exactly. Either that, or little tissue lumps or wine corks in the nose.


----------

